# Extreme Female bodybuilding?!



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Why do they do it?!? this is disgusting, if you want to be a man just take your top off, shave off your head Done, no need for the surgery anymore







fitness physique figure yes please :thumb: but bodybuilding hell no!*I would rather get fisted by* *a cactus*











btw my 10/10 :thumbup1: for your viewing pleasure


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I tend to agree with you..


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

a agree, and surely the bottom bodybuilding pic is a guy?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's rotten isn't it

Gonna guess this thread will turn in to a bandwagon of hate


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Horrible look......


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Vile.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I love it. They look so delicate


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

don't like it at all. the girl in the helicopter on the other hand is a real stunner!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dont blame the girls , blame the judges, its what they reward in shows that sets the targets.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> Why do they do it?!? this is disgusting, if you want to be a man just take your top off, shave off your head Done, no need for the surgery anymore


Have you ever realised that perhaps 30% women if not more find guys too big/too ripped for their liking, even the ones most of us don't even think have much muscle at all.

The point is, I doubt the bodybuilding women you posted pics of do it to be attractive to others.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it not an illness akin to anorexia?

Srs question.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

For these athletes its not about looking like a woman its about muscle mass..They are female and they bodybuild..I can't imagine the dedication they must have to get to that stage "half the guys don't get to that level" ..Not everyones cup of tea .

If you want pretty fit girls there are many other categories to choose from.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I think they look great.

They're doing what they wanna do and don't give a fu ck what others think - least of all insecure males critiquing them from behind a computer screen.

Perhaps not every woman wants to look like a barbie doll to fit in with what the current male fantasy stereotype looks like.

It's been said before on here that maybe one of the reasons UKM has 'scared off' many of the competing female athletes over the past few years is because of threads like this.

Just my opinion but i think these girls deserve a little more respect.... :nono:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you ever realised that perhaps 30% women if not more find guys too big/too ripped for their liking, even the ones most of us don't even think have much muscle at all.
> 
> The point is, I doubt the bodybuilding women you posted pics of do it to be attractive to others.


yeah but you at 17.5st and 12.5st, not a big difference, only bigger

those girls women they are turning themselves into a living monsters :sad:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

No one would ever tell women in athletics not to run so fast so why tell women bodybuilders how much they should build muscle? It's a sport and isn't done to seek approval based on sexiness. In my book they can take it as far as they want just the same as the men.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

spod said:


> I think they look great.
> 
> They're doing what they wanna do and don't give a fu ck what others think - least of all insecure males critiquing them from behind a computer screen.
> 
> ...


yes you are completely right! I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but look at their faces mg: imagine Kai Greene with Beyonce's face, would that be right?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

spod said:


> I think they look great.
> 
> They're doing what they wanna do and don't give a fu ck what others think - least of all insecure males critiquing them from behind a computer screen.
> 
> ...


More to the point. Would you?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> yes you are completely right! I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but look at their faces mg: imagine Kai Greene with Beyonce's face, would that be right?


I'm in no position to judge, buddy.....and without being rude, neither are you. :thumbup1:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I think they all look amazing tbh.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

The bigger the better for me. I think they look awesome. Not a look many would aspire to but those that do I say go for it.


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't care how much hard work that took, would rather dip my balls in battery acid than shag any of them.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

0x00 said:


> Don't care how much hard work that took, would rather dip my balls in battery acid than shag any of them.


...i'm sure they're all gutted.... :whistling:


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

spod said:


> ...i'm sure they're all gutted.... :whistling:


They can be gutted, intact or anywhere inbetween for all I care, still rather dip my clems in a pot of lemon juice and razorblades mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

0x00 said:


> They can be gutted, intact or anywhere inbetween for all I care, still rather dip my clems in a pot of lemon juice and razorblades mate


Have you posted your pic yet to show them what a hunk of man they are missing out on?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I tend to go for a curvier/rounder lady shape, but to be honest I couldn't care less what they want to do with their bodies, and I doubt they care if they are or aren't on some random interneters "would bang" list..


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

women who take high amounts of male hormones for bodybuilding are putting themselves through what is essentially a sex-change. which is their choice i guess.

it's not a look that appeals to me but i doubt the reason they do it is to appeal to men. there's a degree of body dysmorphia involved in all (probably) bodybuilding, male and female, it just seems particularly odd to see women looking so masculine...


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

0x00 said:


> They can be gutted, intact or anywhere inbetween for all I care, still rather dip my clems in a pot of lemon juice and razorblades mate


...different strokes for different folks, brother. :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What's it got to do whether you would fvck them or not :confused1:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

2004mark said:


> What's it got to do whether you would fvck them or not :confused1:


Exactly. No-one tells women not to run marathons because it makes them too skinny and therefore not sexy. Whether we like it or not most women are repulsed by male bodybuilders but that doesn't stop us wanting to be as big and freaky as we possibly can. Same should apply for the women..


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

From an attraction point of view I don't like but I respect the work they have put in and sacrifices they have made to become who THEY want to be. They are not doing it to be attractive, or to be attractive to most 12 stone guys lol

Of the female bodybuilders I have known or worked with I can assure you that they don't find most guys attractive. Instead they preffer men to look big also. So I am sure they will be smiling reading this thread with all the guys saying they wouldn't bang them 

The truth is these girls have completed something the vast majority on here can't or won't but would love to. They did this through hard work and years of dedication that majority simply won't do. So fair play to them


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

i quite like the last few pics ??


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hats off to them I say, they're only persuing their passion just like blokes that do it. Not that I'd touch them with a bargepole obviously, but they're not doing it to be sexually attractive. There's a line that exists that, once crossed, means that person will no longer be attractive to the vast majority of the opposite sex, but that applies to both men and women and these people decide to cross that line in pursuit of their sport. Though granted, the women pictured in the OP have gone further beyond that line than any man could possibly go, but the point is that once the individual has decided to cross the line they just have a goal to get as muscular as they can.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

I wouldn't marry a woman like that...... However you have to admire the work, effort and dedication to get like that.

They look better than 90% of the people in here.... myself included.... :whistling:


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

I also havr to say hats off to them they have to work pretty hard to get that kind of physique


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Its gotta be the fitness physique for females IMO


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Op is jealous because women are bigger than him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

only thing I find disgusting about women, is ones who have no respect for their body (slags, fatties etc), not ones who treat their body like a temple, regardless of size


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Surely you mean this is what you'd prefer ?


----------

